# CatFish Guide



## TonyG (Sep 15, 2002)

I Need a CatFish Guide on the Jame River around Deep Bottom 
on 5/29/04 Please help with a Name or Number .


Please Please 

Thanks


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

go to tidalfish.com and go to the freshwater board their a fw their or just people that will take you if you cover costs

Mike


----------



## TonyG (Sep 15, 2002)

*kapoc*

Thanks for the info


----------

